# Plans or info for Homemade Lathe with Copier?



## samsagaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi guys, i want to know if someone have some link or website (or video), that teach me how made an homemade Lathe (with the copier addon), i already made an KMG clone of band sander, but now i want to add to my workshop some tool to lathe woods. i just need small size maximun 70-100cm long.

btw, is possible to get the same acurracy if made one myself vs buy from some store?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Do a google search of homemade lathes or home built lathes. You can find a variety. The same would be true of Duplicator. Try Home built lathe duplicator or simply lathe duplicator. I found several articles while looking one day. 
Learn to use the lathe first. Unless your going to make lots of the same thing a duplicator isn't necessary. If your only making 4 table legs or 2 candlesticks just take your time and measure often and you can make them close enough. If your making 20 or 30 of something then a duplicator is handy.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Being the student of machine design,I'd say the sky's the limit WRT "rollin your own".It certainly depends on the area you're in.....but I'd seriously consider buying a clapped out metalworking lathe.They can be had for scrap prices and in ALOT of cases,less than scrap if PO's know that you're gonna rehab.

The above adresses one glowing consideration.....material prices.One of the basics to buying used/new equip is based on scrap prices.Metal lathes wear out in the bed area right around chuck,more often than not.Generally this "wear point" just isn't at issue turning wood.Also in your quest really pay attention to waste management.....chips N shavings and subsequent cleanup can't be ignored.Best of luck,BW


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Shopnotes magazine had an article on how to build a mini lathe in one issue. Fine woodworking had an article on how to build lathes probably 15 years ago. I saved it for a long time but eventually tossed that article. 
When I went looking for treadle lathes and foot powered lathes I found several sites that showed how to build lathes.


----------

